# Bathroom mat that changes color when pee splashes on it?



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Anyone seen anything like this? I'm just curious


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

On purpose?

Or that OH S#!T !! Some one peed on the bathmat and bleached a spot! Again! BOYZ!!!!


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Haha, on purpose. To show certain people that they really do splash everywhere when they pee standing up...


----------



## laralee16 (Nov 12, 2005)

HAHA, I wish


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

If we had something like that here, DD would pee on it on purpose just to watch the colors change.

They have those black-lights that detect animal stains on carpet. Would something like that work, do you suppose?


----------



## pottermama (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starflower* 
If we had something like that here, DD would pee on it on purpose just to watch the colors change.

They have those black-lights that detect animal stains on carpet. Would something like that work, do you suppose?









: mine too!


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I bet one of those cheap, little black lights that you buy at the pet store would work.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

mine goes in the toilet(when thats what hes aiming at, and not a corner somewhere...) but i know he would do it just to see it change though! paper set there would show wet, though..kwim?


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I need that for DH







.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

A white one...or an Aquadoodle?


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eirual* 
...or an Aquadoodle?









That would be funny. It would work if was shaped to go around the toilet. My ds stands at the side of the toilet and constantly drips on the floor/his pants. Drives me up the wall.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Like a Hypercolor shirt, but for pee? Great idea.


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe you could invent one?


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought I was the only one with a dh in denial that he pees on the bathroom floor.







:


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Seriously, we were on vacation and the bathroom (very nice might I add) had a white mat underneath the toilet. After a few days I pulled the mat up to wash it, and there were yellow stains all near the edges. Dh said it wasn't his








I just showed him this thread and he said he just realized it happens at night when he's asleep. "I'll admit that", he said.


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

There should be.

I've been disappointed ever since I learned that pee indicator dye for pools wasn't real.









I want to know what in my house is getting peed on that isn't a toilet.







:


----------



## anubis (Oct 6, 2006)

Personally, I'd much rather just pretend it's not there.

Then again, DP has a remarkably good aim compared to most men I've known.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I was going to suggest a black light too. YUCK!


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

does anyone have DPs who sit to pee? : )


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Yep, DH always sits to pee, unless he's in a public restroom with a urinal or in a BIG hurry.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna* 
There should be.

I've been disappointed ever since I learned that pee indicator dye for pools wasn't real.










I want to know what in my house is getting peed on that isn't a toilet.







:

Me too! Someone told my kids that there is a pee-pee fish in the pool & if you pee in it it will bite your butt!!







Poor things really believe it too!


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellabear* 








I thought I was the only one with a dh in denial that he pees on the bathroom floor.







:

My DH says that it's splash-back, not direct pee


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
My DH says that it's splash-back, not direct pee









Okay, but still gross, right? Sounds like something my DP would say!


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

At our house, no one is required to pee in the toilet, but if you choose to pee somewhere other than the toilet, you need to wear a diaper.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna* 
At our house, no one is required to pee in the toilet, but if you choose to pee somewhere other than the toilet, you need to wear a diaper.


----------



## moon child (Aug 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellabear* 








I thought I was the only one with a dh in denial that he pees on the bathroom floor.







:


nope your not the only one







funny thing is that it is only my youngest that actually makes it 99% into the bowl. dh and ds1 not so much


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna* 
At our house, no one is required to pee in the toilet, but if you choose to pee somewhere other than the toilet, you need to wear a diaper.


----------



## lauradbg (Oct 5, 2004)

My son doesn't want to stop playing and sometimes ends up rushing in and well, there have been accidents, yes. Other times, he just is sort of daydreaming and misses a little.

What chemicals would be in the mat to make it change colors?

I like the paper idea. But, I don't want to give him a perfection complex. What's a few drips between family members...


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lauradbg* 
My son doesn't want to stop playing and sometimes ends up rushing in and well, there have been accidents, yes. Other times, he just is sort of daydreaming and misses a little.

What chemicals would be in the mat to make it change colors?

I like the paper idea. But, I don't want to give him a perfection complex. What's a few drips between family members...

I mind a few drips between family members. I do not like living in a home that reeks of pee! Seriously, folks, either
a) use the toilet properly,
b) wear a diaper, or
c) clean your spills yourself.

And you, Mr. Poop-Smearer--yeah, I'm looking at you. Don't even think about it.

My world revolves around pee and poop and butts and potties and diapers and farts and I AM ABOUT TO GO ROUND THE BEND!


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna* 
\

My world revolves around pee and poop and butts and potties and diapers and farts and I AM ABOUT TO GO ROUND THE BEND!























thats begging for a ddddc or w/e theyre called


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, it would be for DH not DS. DS sits to pee (and will as long as I'm the Mom in this house!), but DH forces it out as fast as it will go and splashes _a lot_.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama* 
Anyone seen anything like this? I'm just curious









Um, in my house, it is the white one. Every time, the white mat gives it away


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

This is one of the great things about an all-female home... we never realized just how lucky we are to not have to deal with errant urine.

dar


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

What about a Ph paper...a huge ole' piece that can be used to line the floor.

Oh lookie....

http://chemistry.about.com/b/2007/12...n-ph-paper.htm


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

If we had a mat that changed colors, I think we would quickly forget the original color.







Dh blames it all on ds, but I remember the pre-kid days.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

you guys i think you are thinking this has to be fancy.

i would just tape either white paper towels around the base of the toilet, or what would work even better is white paper--- because you know how paper is when you drip somemthing on it. if the men and boys have really yellow pee it will also look pretty gross pretty quickly.

hey for fun you could print out a picture of your dh with an inkjet printer and stick that to the most dripped on spot, and the ink will get all runny when it is dripped on!










in other words i bet you have the materials available right this minute!


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Yep, DH always sits to pee, unless he's in a public restroom with a urinal or in a BIG hurry.

what a sweetie.

I do think some of it is backsplash. I see dried pee on the walls -sometimes it is waist high!


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

We don't have a mat in front of the toilet mainly for this reason. Dh doesn't
"splash", but his one friend does. I can see the dry pee spots all over the tiles in the bathroom around the toilet after he is in there, but I couldnt see them if there was a mat there. Up until a couple months ago I used to keep clorox wipes in there, and after his friend left i would just wipe it up real quick. Now I'm trying not to use those, but I haven't yet found a "green" replacement.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

its good to have a habit of cleaning the bathroom with something other than bleach.

when bleach hits the ammonia in pee it makes TOXIC GAS

now, probably in very small pee-drop quantities its relativly safe, but i just wanted to throw that out there. i am not sure why all bleach doesnt have this warning.

i stupidly poured bleach in my tiolet when it was backed up for several days once, thinking i could combat the pee-ickiness because lttlee ds still needed to use it ( long negligent landlord story that has been since resolved)

and the bleach FOAMED UP and i called my chemist mom and she said
OPEN ALL THE WINDOWS and get out of the house for a while!

i was fine, the cats were fine, everybody fine... but still...not preferred. i now dont use bleach in the bathroom at all.


----------

